# extending my desktop to my tv monitor



## Mwillsgio (Oct 14, 2008)

I am trying to extend my desktop to my tv so that I can type in Powerpoint and on the tv monitor, only see the slide show.

I went to the desktop and then to properties and then to settings, and I clicked the 2nd monitor and checked the box that said "extend my desktop". 

But it doesn't work. And if I hit okay and move out of that box, then when I go back in, it is unchecked again.

What should I do?


----------



## r00k (Oct 14, 2008)

Probably not the best at answering questions. But i have dual monitors so here goes. Using XP home not sure how different this would be for you. Try going thru the same way but on the settings tab hit Advanced. That should bring up your graphics card settings Nvidia for me so i'll try walking you thru that way and give you my settings. When you hit advanced another tile should pop up with tabs hit your graphics card tab. Then you'll be in the settings to add your TV or dual monitor under Display settings. There you can pick your option. Next >>Full Screen Video. Enable Video Mirror and the Full Screen Device should be Auto-select. then apply. With the settings above when i play a video i get a full video on my TV and the player on my cpu monitor. If i need something on the TV i just drag it over. Hope that helps ...looks a little garbled but i'm sure someone can read thru it and maybe clean it up if it doesn't make since.


r00k


----------



## Mwillsgio (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for taking your time to post. I tried what you suggested, but when I clicked on the advanced tab, there was no graphics card tab so I couldn't do anything else. Any other thoughts?


----------



## r00k (Oct 14, 2008)

What graphics card are you using ....may help a bit ...and do you have S-Video? probably sounds stupid to ask but have a cousin who forgets the little things lol. We'll start with your Card tho and go from there ...will check back! 

r00k


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

can you right click second display and select "attached"?

If so, does it undo itself when you close out it then go back to it?

gfx card info would help.


----------



## Mwillsgio (Oct 14, 2008)

graphics card? Gosh, I have no idea... how do I figure out what my gfx card is?

And I tried right clicking on the #2 display and then clicking on attached, and now the check mark doesn't disappear. When I get home, I'll try plugging in my tv and see if it works now.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## r00k (Oct 14, 2008)

Right click on the desktop>properties>Settings>Advanced. More options will "Pop-Up".
One of those tabs will say you graphics card "type". If not you may have an onboard Graphics Card. Someone correct me if i'm wrong. But being you say you have the ability to plug in the TV you should have an AGP or PCI graphics card. Then again i could be wrong but start with the above instructions and see if you can give us the "Make" of your Graphics Card. Yes i'm still with ya lol ...will check back to see if you reply.
Took a screen shot of mine. What i circled in RED is what we're looking for. Hope the pic helps a little more get back to us.










r00k :wave:


----------

